# Warning: Philly to dc



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 10, 2009)

The President-elect is planning to take the train from Philadelphia to Washington, DC, for the inauguration. Due to this the U.S. Secret Service have, for the past two weeks, been placing 'devices' in locations throughout the route. Additionally, you can BET UR ASS there are undercover agents making their way throughout the area.

What this means to YOU is this: the normal 'criminal tresspass' ticket just became federal and in theory could develop into a conspiracy charge. If ur riding in this area I'd take a vacation.

I tagged the report on CNN Headline News today. (10JAN09)


----------



## finn (Jan 11, 2009)

Hopefully they remove those devices after the inauguration, whatever they are. Things are supposed to be pretty insane in the DC area, military and police and spooks roving around everywhere.


----------

